

50 of the most corrupt charities in the USA rake in $1 Billion - ck2
http://www.tampabay.com/topics/specials/worst-charities1.page

======
ck2
Actual list here:

[http://www.tampabay.com/americas-worst-
charities/](http://www.tampabay.com/americas-worst-charities/)

